# how much california ham spice to use



## flubyu (Feb 6, 2015)

hey ya all ,,I wanna get into curing my own bacon , and the only cure I could find was California ham spice ,,,would anybody know how much to use per pound dry or wet brining ,,thanks


----------



## gary s (Feb 6, 2015)

I am curing my first using Tender Quick by Morton's  Take a look at Bearcarver's Step by Step on Bacon

gary


----------

